# How to keep sand fleas alive?



## t58martin (Jul 18, 2005)

I can find em alright, not sure I know how to keep em alive for any lenghth of time. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Clean Butter Tub, holes in the lid, damp sand (no standing water) in a cool place.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Wilber said:


> Clean Butter Tub, holes in the lid, damp sand (no standing water) in a cool place.


Along with that, I've been told it's good to put a few drain holes in the bottom as well. Apparently they die of their own toxins if kept in a tub like that. I rarely keep them though, and usually catch them as needed.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

There was a good post on this last week, I'll see if I can track it down.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Here's that link with the homemade sand flea container.

http://amelia-island-fishing.com/fishing/articles/sand flea holder.cfm


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

I use container similar to that one w/holes drilled in bottom, pack it w/damp sand and keep it in my fridge. Rinse them out and change the sand once a day. As long as your fridge isn't too cold (i.e. doesn't freeze them) they will stay alive much longer when cold. You can get maybe 4 days of life out of them this way. If you are using them for sheepshead they are much harder to keep fresh than fiddler crabs which you can basically keep in a plain bucket for >1 week without any maintenance. You can also blanch sand fleas in boiling water for 3-4 seconds then vacuum-seal and freeze, pomp fisherman in Fla do this for the winter months.


----------



## t58martin (Jul 18, 2005)

nice, perfect information. thank you all...


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

You can also keep em in an unsealed ziplock bag in your cooler on top of the ice and out of the water. I always add a little sand.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Keep them on damp sand, no standing water, change when you're done for the day. If any die get them out ASAP.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

If you sniff the container you will know whether any of them are dead. I also get rid of the ones that are about to die, you can tell as they are not frisky at all when moved/picked up and they begin to get dark greenish/brownish splotches on their shells. Also, if it is early or late in the season and sheepshead/black drum are around but pinfish aren't and you happen to have a ton of sand fleas, crush up a bunch of live ones and chum the water up. If you do this in the summertime you will just attract pinfish and every time you drop a flea down you will feel peck-peck-peck and then reel up a sand flea without legs.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Sand Fleas Survival Course*

1. Go to Lowes, buy a 5 gallon bucket with a lid and a handle

2. Drill tons of holes in the bottom 

3. Fill bottom of bucket with 2-3 inches of wet sand

4. Catch Fleas,,put in bucket.

5. Every hour or so, take bucket down to surf line and let water come in from the bottom and splash over the top.

6. To save for next day, take all of the fleas out of the bucket an put in a cup or other container.

7. Emtpy old sand and rinse the bucket with surf water.

8. Add new sand, add fleas, and cover.

9. Overnight crack some windows to let heat and smell out of car.

10. Repeat the above on next day

:fishing:


----------

